# Assist feeding a fussy gabby!



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Pain in the :censor: job but someone's got to do it! Bloodpython22's newest gabby needed feeding so I helped out, not a job for the faint hearted!

This is the gaboon (yes it is that brown in colour!);










Tubed up & ready to go



















She seams placid but bites like a b:censor:. After the feeding;




























She kept the 2 mice down too! :2thumb: Just the big adult male to sort now (gulp!).

Thanks for looking : victory:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice pictures, and well done for not ending up in hospital :lol:

I need to go and see Andy for a chat at some point soon.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Demonlude said:


> Nice pictures, and well done for not ending up in hospital :lol:
> 
> I need to go and see Andy for a chat at some point soon.


 
Thanks :lol2:.

This one was relatively calm, just moving the other big male was a task on its own!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help mate. Pics turned out good. . Yeah adam come on over one day got that paper work for you aswell


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Out of interest why did you have to assist feed it?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy Christ! Love Gaboon vipers.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Out of interest why did you have to assist feed it?


Because it hasn't eaten since he got it & that was quite a while ago


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

How long had it been since last feeding do you know?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> How long had it been since last feeding do you know?


I don't know off hand Lee, I just helped Andy out when he asked


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Andy..
Looks like it's a male yeah?

Now you've assisted once don't do it again for a fair while. Two of my nasi's and one of my gabs are in fast at the moment.. this often happens between oct-Jan, so your boy may just be in a natural off food phase.

Has it passed any stools? If so, what colour were they?
If not, make sure he has access to plenty of water now... this will push stools through. Once it's crapped you'll know if your dealing with... parasites, Gastro- infection... or nothing at all

Cheers,
Al


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Andy..
> Looks like it's a male yeah?
> 
> Now you've assisted once don't do it again for a fair while. Two of my nasi's and one of my gabs are in fast at the moment.. this often happens between oct-Jan, so your boy may just be in a natural off food phase.
> ...


Hi Al
i.ll text you explaining all about it. Thanks andy


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is what i was thinking Al i too have a couple of snakes that havent eaten since begining of october but thats as to be expected with some species.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lee  You ok mate?

I've spoken with Andy, it is true around this time of year but, not in this case. The Gab needs some Flagyl and panacur down it's neck by the symptoms described

Cheers,
Al


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Lee  You ok mate?
> 
> I've spoken with Andy, it is true around this time of year but, not in this case. The Gab needs some Flagyl and panacur down it's neck by the symptoms described
> 
> ...


Hi Al think iv managed to sort. Was hard to get it and a few hours on phone lol. . Will tell you about it when you give me a ring and some advice. Mate


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Hi Al think iv managed to sort. Was hard to get it and a few hours on phone lol. . Will tell you about it when you give me a ring and some advice. Mate


Couldnt you get it from your vet?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> Couldnt you get it from your vet?


No they would let me have it without seeing thr
snakes but wont see it when they knew it was venomous
But got it ftom my friend dr jones who owns the byron vets
in nottingham in the end. What a piss about it was


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Lee  You ok mate?
> 
> I've spoken with Andy, it is true around this time of year but, not in this case. The Gab needs some Flagyl and panacur down it's neck by the symptoms described
> 
> ...


sounds even more fun than assist feeding :lol2:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> No they would let me have it without seeing thr
> snakes but wont see it when they knew it was venomous
> But got it ftom my friend dr jones who owns the byron vets
> in nottingham in the end. What a piss about it was


You're not alone, I have exactly the same problem. No vet round here will touch my veomous


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

SiUK said:


> sounds even more fun than assist feeding :lol2:


Oh , It's fun mate !!


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> You're not alone, I have exactly the same problem. No vet round here will touch my veomous



Hi Al, 

It may seem a daft question but if you have no vets around willing to look at the animals, how do you manage if there's an issue? Also when the council inspect for a dwal do they not use a vet with experience in venomous or is it just a general vet?

I'm rather fortunate in my area in that I have a vet that deals with wmsp close at hand so when I do start with the venomous he will be capable and experienced in dealing with them.

Kind regards,

Mike.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

snakedude said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> It may seem a daft question but if you have no vets around willing to look at the animals, how do you manage if there's an issue? Also when the council inspect for a dwal do they not use a vet with experience in venomous or is it just a general vet?
> 
> ...


Not all vets that deal with zoo.s will see venomous held in 
private collections


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

True but the one snakedude is talking about is also my vet and the vet that does the DWAL inspections, if he inspects you then you automatically go on his book so to speak. Perhaps we are a little lucky around our area at having such good coverage by good reprile vets and especially one that will deal with venomous. The good thing is even if you have the best snake room in the world he will only pass you if you can prove your experience in handling and keeping venomous. Something a few LA's could do with taking note of if you ask me.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> True but the one snakedude is talking about is also my vet and the vet that does the DWAL inspections, if he inspects you then you automatically go on his book so to speak. Perhaps we are a little lucky around our area at having such good coverage by good reprile vets and especially one that will deal with venomous. The good thing is even if you have the best snake room in the world he will only pass you if you can prove your experience in handling and keeping venomous. Something a few LA's could do with taking note of if you ask me.


Id say you were luck it really is a struggle round he for vets that are will to c snakes never mind venomous. Leeds is probly closest to me for vets willing to c hots and thats no a dead cert. . yeah i agree some vets iv known are only botherd about the room


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Have been reading this thread with the utmost respect for all you guys that keep hots. I would have loved to keep them when i had my health a few years ago now, but the one thing that really struck me here is how refreshing it is to see open honest discussions, plus help & advice without a load of muppets starting in with a useless twopennorth so to speak.:bash:
It really is a pleasure to follow without all the usual bitching etc, congratulation guys keep it up, you deserve the utmost respect for it, & i for one def respect you all.:2thumb: Love your hots, & super pics of Gabby too, keep em` coming.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

wayakinwolf said:


> Have been reading this thread with the utmost respect for all you guys that keep hots. I would have loved to keep them when i had my health a few years ago now, but the one thing that really struck me here is how refreshing it is to see open honest discussions, plus help & advice without a load of muppets starting in with a useless twopennorth so to speak.:bash:
> It really is a pleasure to follow without all the usual bitching etc, congratulation guys keep it up, you deserve the utmost respect for it, & i for one def respect you all.:2thumb: Love your hots, & super pics of Gabby too, keep em` coming.


thanks for the comments. I.ll get more pictures when i next have to do somthing with but wont be long till i do lol as have a few issues with it at the moment


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mike (snakedude)

Ah i've been licensed under two councils now. both times the coucil sent their own choice of vet. He quite simply agreed that my cages , set-ups etc were good enough and told the council that he had no objections to me being granted a DWA.
I've always done my own veterinary treatments anyway, which is a good thing as, like I said, no vets round here will touch them .
I just get what I need from the vet (They've no objections to this) and then do it myself 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Also... it's a good thing in a way as, i've discovered that the standard treatment suggested for certain diseases in bitis aren't correct. A vet would go by the book and some illnesses wouldn't be cured

Cheers again 
Al


----------

